# Greyhound.....



## Steel City Don (Feb 9, 2012)

Due to some jacked up circumstances, I had to take a Greyhound from Chicago to Pittsburgh in October. I actually liked it. Its no Amtrak, but it wasn't so bad!

Anybody else ever ride a Greyhound? How was your experience?


----------



## railiner (Feb 12, 2012)

EMTDON said:


> Due to some jacked up circumstances, I had to take a Greyhound from Chicago to Pittsburgh in October. I actually liked it. Its no Amtrak, but it wasn't so bad!
> 
> Anybody else ever ride a Greyhound? How was your experience?


Riding Greyhound or any long distance bus is nowhere as bad as some on these boards make it out to be. Some folks just have an aversion to riding a bus in general,

and some view it as a rival to their favored rail mode of travel, and will do all they can do defame it.

It is true that the train is more comfortable, but often times the bus offers a budget means of travel that is frequent, fairly quick, and often very convenient.

If you are objective, and not be prejudiced in your assessment of bus travel, it is acceptable for many trips.

And yes, I have travelled coast to coast by bus, car, rail, air, and even sea. And I have enjoyed all of them, each for its own merit...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost 35 years ago, when I was, well almost 35 years younger than I am now, I rode Greyhound from San Francisco to Tacoma, WA r/t. It was such a great experience that I have never taken a bus for a ride of longer than than 250 miles since. ^_^


----------



## reefgeek (Feb 12, 2012)

I have taken some long bus rides, often NYC to Boston back in the day. My butt is starting to ache just thinking about it. The ones in Indonesiawere worse, gagging on cigarette smoke the whole time!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 12, 2012)

railiner said:


> EMTDON said:
> 
> 
> > Due to some jacked up circumstances, I had to take a Greyhound from Chicago to Pittsburgh in October. I actually liked it. Its no Amtrak, but it wasn't so bad!
> ...



I'll second, or should I say third, that.

Sometimes the bus becomes important when you have to get somnewhere not served by Amtrak. Despite cuts in the bus network, Greyhound/Trailways still serves many more destinations than Amtrak. I would not try to defame Greyhound, but maybe even the opposite!


----------



## Ozark Southern (Feb 13, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > EMTDON said:
> ...


I took a bus (not a Greyhound, and I don't remember now what company) from SGF to ABQ about ten years ago. It had comfortable seats, a lavatory, several en-route movies, and stopped a couple of times at truck stops for lunch. All in all, not as good as the train, but head and shoulders about driving 14 hours for sure.


----------

